# Disease laws of the land....



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

If you knowingly harbor AFB you are in violation of all the ag ordinaces in all the states of the Union and territories. I have check with even Arkansas law, where one cell of AFB will get your colony burned. You can not keep honey or bees wax from an infected AFB colony, Doing so, you will be convicted. All other diseases if so ordered by the Apiary inspector in Arkansas will be by treatment with an approved substance. Mississippi law states if Varroa mite levels reach a certain level, the colonies must be treated. Failure to comply will result in destruction by fire. Similiar statutes exist in Alabama, where AFB Is only tolerated in a burning pit. AFB is a hideous disease and one that has a proven track record of destruction. At one time 30% of bees in the south were infected with outbreaks of this dreaded disease. But with strict inspection policies at the state level, AFB levels are now manageable, under 1% in many states. It is up to all of us to keep this disease at check and at bay. Not doing so is a slap in the face to the industry and everyone else that keeps bees. TK


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Some states don't have inspection programs or inspectors.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

True as that may be now, they still have laws.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

why then is toslin(sp) approved for use in bee hives, as the label says for the treatment of foul brood?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Folks might be interested in knowing that Teds hometown was hit hard by an f4 tornado last night. His home was spared but he told me much of the town was badly damaged.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wildbranch2007 said:


> why then is toslin(sp) approved for use in bee hives, as the label says for the treatment of foul brood?


Yes, this has been aproblem since the product came out. I believe it used to say "for the CURE of AFB". Propholactic use of TM as a preventitive is legal. As is use of Tylosin. When label directions are followed. Just like the proper use of pesticides.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Ted Kretschmann said:


> Mississippi law states if Varroa mite levels reach a certain level, the colonies must be treated. Failure to comply will result in destruction by fire.


I'd like to see that law, Ted. Is it online somewhere or can you send me a copy of it? I'd like to frame it so anytime I need a good laugh, it's right there on the wall. Scenes in the Mississippi yards of beekeepers:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_EIYEpUb6Pyo/S__wmMDJLLI/AAAAAAAABos/xEyHOnlWhxU/s1600/flamethrower3.jpg

Of course the researchers are exempt. When they conduct a study to measure mite loads between LC and SC and these mite laden bees go out and spread their hosts . . .


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Barry: Surprised you aren't aware of those laws in many states, had the state of North Dakota burn most of a location of mine quite a number of years ago. Also had a Minnesota inspector complain to me once about all the messes he had on his list to burn. I'm sure when Ted is done helping out his neighbors he will be glad to comply with plenty of good humor for your walls


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

jim lyon said:


> had the state of North Dakota burn most of a location of mine quite a number of years ago.


Due to mites? Would they burn your dog as well if they found too many ticks or mosquitoes on it?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Barry, Are you familiar w/ IL Bee Laws? I'm sure you would want to be in compliance, wouldn't you?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://www.beesource.com/resources/...ng/illinios-bees-and-apiaries-act-with-rules/

Find anything in there about torching hives exceeding a certain mite level?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How would you address a case of AFB found in your colony and/or equipment?

Sol,
Are you familiar w/ Arkansas' bee laws?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

We were talking mites, not AFB.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ted Kretschmann said:


> If you knowingly harbor AFB you are in violation of all the ag ordinaces in all the states of the Union and territories. TK


I'm sure you can understand my mistake, considering the original post.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Was there some reason for bringing up Arkansas AFB law Ted? I have not seen AFB here in any of my colonies in years now.I had the inspector come out and fins a small touch of foulbrood starting about 20 years ago and ordered the hive burned and quarantined that one out yard.Then the inspector came back in two weeks and lifted the quarantine.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ted is busy dealin' w/ Tornado damage.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Ted, hope all is well in AL... Sadly, MS lost 11 souls yesterday... we lost part of the office roof, and a few mini nucs, but luckily nothing detrimental... its been the worst weather in about 20 years...


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

To all of you folks who have expierenced loss and destruction caused by the recent storms/tornados in your home states, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Bees and equipment can be replaced but lives cannot. We have not had rain here in New Mexico in over 7 months and its very serious, but nothing compared to your loss. It seems somewhat superficial to be debating the pros and cons inspections, but I realize business goes on in spite. I would certainly consider making a donation to an organization in Miss. or Alabama accepting them.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

This is an excerpt from wikipedia is close to the same idea as postulated by the USDA and other state agencies, linked below:

*Because of the persistence of the spores (which can survive up to 40 years), many State Apiary Inspectors require an AFB diseased hive to be burned completely. A less radical method of containing the spread of disease is burning the frames and comb and thoroughly flame scorching the interior of the hive body, bottom board and covers. Dipping the hive parts in hot paraffin wax or a 3% sodium hypochlorite solution (bleach) also renders the AFB spores innocuous.[13] It is also possible to sterilize an infected hive without damaging either the structure of the hive or the stores of honey and pollen it contains by sufficiently lengthy exposure to an atmosphere of ethylene oxide gas, as in a closed chamber, as hospitals do to sterilize equipment that cannot withstand steam sterilization.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_foulbrood

Hey, I don't know much about this, so don't blame me for these ideas!


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

This is something from Wisconsin:

http://datcp.wi.gov/uploads/Farms/pdf/DosAndDonts2008.pdf


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

I just had a short conversation with the Wisconsin State Apiarist and she told me there are "no rules" concerning foulbrood, but if they were to become aware of an apiary with "uncontrollable AFB", they would come and burn the equipment that harbored it (AFB).

She also gave me the name and phone number of the inspector for my area, so I am going to put my new apiary on his schedule!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And what do they consider "uncontrollable AFB"? I wonder?


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

sevenmmm said:


> I just had a short conversation with the Wisconsin State Apiarist and she told me there are "no rules" concerning foulbrood, but if they were to become aware of an apiary with "uncontrollable AFB", they would come and burn the equipment that harbored it.


Sounds like 'Farenheit 451'....


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

First allow me to satisfy Barry, so he can have wall hangings to laugh at every day. A smile is much better than a frown.

Under Missisippi Law, Article 3, Ch 25, Sec 69-25-103 and sec 69-25-105, the Dept of Ag shall have authority to enter any premise for the purpose of inspecting any honeybees or fixtures for the purp[ose of ascertaining whether said bees or fixtures are infected with any.....or PARASITE.

The Dept of Ag shall have full and plenary power to deal with ......and parasites of honey bees, which, in its opinion, may be prevented, controlled or eradicated....

Subpart 3-Bureau of Plant Industry, Chapter 06-Bee disease regulations

105.01/105.02/105.03, A quarantine may be instituted ....parasites, or pests of honey bees are found to occure. Bees are not being actively cared for by the owner/operator.

Bee yards shall be depopulated or otherwise treated with a approved or accepted chemical. 

Basically the Ag dept has unlimited power to destroy or eradicate anything they percieve to be a threat to the industry in MS.

So keep smiling, because your IL law was written close to the same way. It uses different language but I promise you it's law that was written to provide order and organization for your citizens concerning ag products. If your stock was causing disease or parasitic issues by being close to my stock, and remember, the burden of proof is always with the govt, and the inspectors could prove that in court, you would have your bees destroyed also.

I have spent much time in the federal law library in DC preparing laws to be written or defending written law. You as a citizen have a constitutional right to comment on any Federal or State law during the notice and comment period. Most citizens don't execute that right.

But, I believe this thread was about all of us having a responsibility to keep AFB in check, is that correct? Should we all try to be proactive by inspecting our hives and when finding AFB, destroy the complete hive, including any supers that are on top? 

Kind regards


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Risky, thanks for the support. And we will gladly send you our water if you need it. ;-) 

The MS laws may seem strict to some, but one has to remember that this state provides bees to the world and so these type of controls are in place to SAVE the bees... not to hurt them... let's not forget that not only honey bees are effected by such issues, but other pollenaters are being lost due to infestations in honey bee colonies as well... dead bees do NOT get stronger... infected/infested colonies must be dealt with accordingly, no better what the cost... be it financial or ones personal theories...

Our family has worked with the law makers of this state diligently to ensure that any outbreaks are dealt with swiftly and effectively so that they can not be flippantly spread across the country or even to other nations.

Had these programs not been active, god only knows what shape we would be in today. 

It's not about taking the natural chances away from the bees, its about taking the unnaturally developed issues away from them... nature didn't cause these issues, man did, and it is every man's responsiblity to keep do what he must to keep his troubles from effecting others.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

These are the laws/rules for Ohio.

901:5-55-03 Serious bee diseases.
The following have been classified as serious bee diseases:

(A) American foulbrood, Bacillus larvae = Paenibacillus larvae

(B) Varroa mite, Varroa Jacobsoni

(C) Tracheal mite, Acarapis woodi

(D) Small hive beetle, Aethina tumida

R.C. 119.032 review dates: 05/19/2010 and 05/19/2015

Promulgated Under: 119.03
94-7 American Foulbrood- AFB

94-7 
BEEKEEPING INFORMATION
OHIO DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE
Division of Plant Industry -Apiculture
995 East Main Street 
Reynoldsburg, Ohio 43068-3399

AMERICAN FOULBROOD - AFB


Cause: It is caused by a spore forming bacteria known as Paenibacillus larvae. Only the spore stage is infectious to honey bees. All castes of honey bees are susceptible to the disease, but worker larvae are particularly susceptible. However, larvae become immune to the disease about 3 days after the egg hatches.

Effect: The strength of a recently infected colony will not be noticeably affected, and only one or a few dead larvae or pupae will be seen. Occasionally enough larvae become infected to weaken or kill the colony the first season. On the other hand, the disease may not develop to a critical stage until the following year.

Symptoms: Death occurs rather uniformly after the larvae have been capped over, have spun their cocoons, and are fully extended on the floor of the cell. Also death can occur after the pupa has formed but before the body is pigmented.

Soon after death the glistening white or formerly healthy larvae and pupae changes to dull white. About 2 weeks after death they become light brown and the well-rounded appearance is lost. The dead brood gradually sink in the cells during decay and become darker, changing from a light coffee brown to dark chocolate brown by the end of the fourth week. Scales are very dark brown or nearly black. The decay and drying of dead brood ordinarily require a month or more. Scales are difficult to distinguish in old brood comb, since they are about the same color as the comb, but in new comb they are easily identified.

During the early stages of decay, the body wall is easily ruptured and the tissues are soft and watery. Occasionally, the body divisions of the dead larvae are more clearly marked than are those in healthy ones. The consistency of dead brood becomes characteristically gluelike about 3 weeks after death. When a toothpick is thrust into a decayed larvae and withdrawn, the decaying mass adheres and can be drawn out an inch or more in a gluelike thread (rope test). Decayed larvae finally become dry, brittle scales.

These scales lie extended along the lower side wall, with their posterior end curved in the bottom of the cells. A small raised swelling may occur near the head of the scale, but it is rarely prominent. In advanced cases, rows of cells contain scales uniformly in this position.

Occasionally, cross markings, which represent the segmentation of the larvae, can be seen on the scales. When completely dried, the scale adheres to tightly to the cell walls that it is difficult to remove without breaking. When death occurs after pupation has started, the form of the pupa can be recognized. The mouth parts of the dead pupa may protrude from the head and appear as a fine thread slanting slightly backward into the cell and at times adhering to the upper wall.

In the first stages of decay, while the remains are still white, practically no odor is detectable. When the remains begin to turn brown and become ropy, an odor develops. In later stages, when the dead brood is brown and decidedly ropy, the odor is always present (gluepot odor); but it practically disappears when the scales are completely dry. In advanced cases, when much decaying brood is present, the odor can be detected even a foot or more from the combs.

Spread: 
Nurse bees transmit bacillus spores to young larvae.
Honey stored in cells that once contained diseased larvae.
Bees are exposed to contaminated honey.
The same equipment is used for both diseased and healthy colonies.
Nurse bees can inadvertently feed bacillus spores to young larvae. Soon after the larva has been sealed in its cell or just after it changes to a pupa, the spores will germinate in the gut of the larva and multiply rapidly, causing death. New spores will form by the time the larva dies. When the house bees clean out the cell containing the dead larva, spores will be distributed throughout the hive, thus infecting more larvae.

Honey stored in cells that once contained diseased brood becomes contaminated and may be fed to susceptible larvae. As the infection weakens a colony, the colony cannot defend itself from robber bees from strong colonies. The robber bees take the contaminated honey to their own colony and repeat the cycle of infection and robbing.

When bees are exposed to contaminated honey, or the same equipment is used for diseased and healthy colonies, there can be a danger of disease spread. Therefore, it is extremely important that diseases are detected in their early stages, and that equipment is free from disease organisms.

Control: The beekeeper has the following control options:
Feed antibiotics (Terramycin) per label.
Destroy diseased colonies by burning.
A combination, both 1 and 2.
Many times the degree of infection will determine your control option. Therefore, it is important to choose the correct control for best results.

Prepared by:	Gordon Rudloff
State Apiarist
Ohio Department of Agriculture

909.03 Control, eradication or prevention of bee diseases or spread of Africanized honey bees.
The director of agriculture may make and enforce such rules and orders as in his judgment are necessary to control, eradicate, or prevent the introduction, spread, or dissemination of any bee diseases or Africanized honey bees. No person shall fail to comply with the rules adopted under this section.

In the control or eradication of serious bee diseases, the director or his authorized representative shall diagnose the disease and recommend approved control options for it to the beekeeper. If a control is available to the beekeeper for the disease diagnosed but no attempt is made to implement a control within an appropriate time frame as determined by rule, the director may destroy by burning or otherwise any diseased bees, hives, honey, Africanized honey bees, or equipment that he considers necessary for such control or eradication, without remuneration to the owner. Such diseased bees, hives, honey, Africanized honey bees, and equipment are a public nuisance.

Effective Date: 06-20-1994


Statutory Authority: 909.03

Rule Amplifies: 909.01(H)

Prior Effective Dates: 5-1-95; 5-3-99 (Emer.); 7-30-99


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Barry said:


> We were talking mites, not AFB.


I was talking about AFB as that was Ted's original post.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

OK. His original post talked about both AFB and mites.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

There is a good one FB I'll put that one up beside some of my favorite Far Side classics for a good ole fashioned belly laugh whenever I start feeling down.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Any donations should be made to the American Red Cross. Stipulate that it should go to tornado relief in the south. To put things in perspective, when Hurricane Opel came through my town, my roof was partially riped off. With a blue fema tarp on the house, we had a place to stay while repairs were made. Friends, the victims of the tornado outbreak that happened yesterday in the south do not even have anything left to put a tarp on!! I have some land south of town that the storm detreed. (Trees grow back- people do not.) Near that land there is a subdivision near the lake. There is nothing left but toothpicks. The twister was .8 tenths of a mile wide and had long line of 75+miles that I know of. It was on the ground the entire time. Every where it went, the same- toothpicks. This was one storm of dozens and Tuscaloosa, Alabama got the worst of it. So as I have written, any donations should be given to the American Red Cross. TED


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

AFB and Mites were both mentioned in the original posting. Regardless of what style of beekeeping you follow, it is up to all of us to keep our bees healthy for a better industry. That means keeping bees within the disease guidelines of the laws of the individual states we each reside in. By doing so will only insure a bright future for the industry. To flippantly ignore a problem such as AFB will only result in the demise of the beekeepers operation and those beekeepers who unfortunately maybe keeping bees within reach of that operation. TK


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

From what we have seen reported, the tornado that Ted is talking about holds the new world record for the longest lived tornadoes... the latest report said over 100 tornadoes from that one front... three states devastated, Teds area got the worst of it... our prayers are with you guys... let me know if you need help, and we will come right away.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I have not see any foulbrood in my hives in years but if there is any at all I burn them on the spot.If you get it robber bees will transmit it everywhere.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Ted Kretschmann said:


> Any donations should be made to the American Red Cross. Stipulate that it should go to tornado relief in the south.
> 
> Done deal, can't imagine what folks must be going through.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

You boys over in the other forum do not get it. You got AFB-get rid of it. Burn it, or in Ace's case being a city dweller-take it to the area land fill and they will bury it because it is a public nusciance for a small fee. Have done this many time my self. Do not be stupid about a disease that will put you and your neighbors out of the bee business. TK


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

You've got that right Ted. This is where having one of the "Bibles" of beekeeping comes in handy. And reading up on AFB and the scourge it has been. We have been so very fortunate in recent memory. 
Regards,
Steven


----------



## CharlieN (Feb 23, 2011)

I only saw AFB one time in a couple of my uncle's hives in 1960. Once you've seen it, you won't forget it. His response was one I never forgot. "If you get it, burn it" "_Nothing_ else will get rid of it - and then only if you burn it in time.

Thankfully, I've never had to deal with it personally in my hives - and I'm still running bees descended from the hives he had then.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Teds right!!! Burn it and dont look back!!! If it gets started you can loose every thing you have.Its a small cost as compared to loosing all your bees .If your neighbor gets it he looses also.Then if he gets it and doesnt do anything about it you can still loose so get rid of AFB just as soon as you see it and no exceptions!!!! I did save a hive about 20 years ago and I will not tell how I did it and I will not do it again.There is just too much risk in trying it!!!


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

So, if we treat with chemicals or burn everything that we think has AFB will the bees never be able to become resistant to this disease. It just seems strange to me that every pest to the bees becomes resistant to everything we do to them, so why can't the bees become resistant to one disease?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Bees have been living with AFB for thousands of years. So after those thousands of years they are still not immune. Might seem unlikely, but it's true.

It's tempting to think we just need to expose bees to some AFB, as they would be in nature, and suddenly, they'll be immune. Something nature has not been able to achieve in thousands of years. But this must surely be even more unlikely.

AFB is a complex disease that is a bacteria, but in some ways acts more like a parasite. The actual mechanics and lifecycle of the disease make it much harder for the host organism (bees), to develop immunity, than most host organisms to a bacterial disease. One day, some much better mind than mine might figure a way to create something resembling immunity in bees, to AFB.

But it will not be achieved by simply exposing bees to it. That's already been done.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

In 2001 Spivak and Reuter did a study of resistance to AFB using hygienic bees at the University of Minnesota. They used 18 colonies each of hygienic (II Queens with 95 % removal of frozen brood) and non-hygienic bees. The colonies were infected with comb from AFB colonies. The non-hygienic colonies all developed AFB and all but one died, only 7 of the hygienic colonies developed AFB and 5 of those recovered. The study was done in 1998 and 1999.

I believe that some resistance to AFB has already been achieved, but I would not recommend beekeepers try to develop resistance by ignoring AFB if they have it in their colonies. Disease resistance in our bees is so much better than it was 35 years ago, and we can thank the people doing research and the people raising our queens for developing and propagating it.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes an interesting study, hygiene is the only means shown so far that bees can use to resist AFB, although I suspect there may be others but we just have not discovered them.

The way it works, is not true resistance to the actual bacteria, but that the bees remove the dead larvae quickly, before they reach the infective stage.

It's not just as simple as breeding a hygienic bee though. For starters they were bred in a lab using several generations of artificial insemination. The other big issue is that hygienic bees do not make as much honey. In Spivaks experiment the hygienic hives made more honey than the non hygienic, but all, except one, of the non hygienic, had AFB. But the hygienic hives only made 1/2 as much honey as the non hygienic hive that did not have AFB.

This has also been found when breeding hygienic bees for varroa mite resistance, that they make less honey.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Just wanted to let the folks here know that I had posted my response to this question in the Treatment Free forum, thread titled "Signs of AFB"... I think they frown upon copy and pasting to multiple threads, so I figured the best way to answer the same question in both threads was to simply direct those that wish to read it over to the other thread to do so. 

Also, (not to get off subject), but I have started a thread with some updates about the recent storm damages in the Bee Forum, thread titled "Storm Updates"... There are many people that need our help, please keep them in your thoughts and prayers. Thanks.


----------

